# Ενότητα θεμάτων που αφορούν  όλα τα είδη > Φαρμακευτικά σκευάσματα - Συμπληρώματα - Βότανα >  Moringa

## jk21

Eπεσε στην αντιληψη μου αυτο το δεντρο που αναφερεται οτι εχει σημαντικη θρεπτικη ( ειναι φαγωσιμο και διαδεδομενο απο παλια )  αλλα και φαρμακευτικη αξια

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Moringa_oleifera


με επιστημονικες δημοσιευσεις περι αυτου ...

http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/17089328
http://miracletrees.org/moringa-doc/...era-leaves.pdf

αλλα και αλλες περιεκτικοτατες σε πληροφοριες

http://www.nutrition-and-you.com/moringa.html


με πρωτεινη πληρη στα ουσιωδη αμινοξεα και σε λυσινη ειδικα απο οσο διαβαζω και τιμη γυρω στα 9,5   γρ στα 100 γρ φρεσκου φυλλου , οταν  τα 79 σχεδον γραμμαρια ειναι νερο .Λιπαρα πολυ χαμηλα .Σκεφτειτε επι ξηρου ....αν αφαιρεσουμε δηλαδη το νερο ή αφησουμε πχ ενα 10 % νερο    ...

να και ερευνα σε κοτες 

http://www.lrrd.org/lrrd26/8/maka26144.htm




> *Conclusion*
> 
> 
> The results of the study showed that most of all the parameters measured in birds fed diets containing _Moringa oleifera_ leaf meal compared well with those placed on an antibiotic.Although _Moringa oleifera_ leaf meal is generally considered a protein source in livestock nutrition, it could be a promising natural antimicrobial agent for controlling pathogenic bacteria in livestock production if its antimicrobial potential is further investigated and harnessed. Replacing Enrofloxacin with _Moringa oleifera_ leaf meal (MOLM) reduced the cost of production of broilers.





> συμπέρασμα
> 
> Τα αποτελέσματα της μελέτης έδειξαν ότι οι περισσότεροι από όλες τις παραμέτρους που μετράται σε πτηνά τρέφονται δίαιτες που περιέχουν Moringa φύλλο oleifera γεύμα σε σύγκριση με καλά αυτά που τοποθετούνται σε ένα αντιβιοτικό.
> 
> 
> Παρά το γεγονός ότι Moringa γεύμα φύλλα oleifera θεωρείται γενικά μια πηγή πρωτεΐνης στη διατροφή των ζώων, θα μπορούσε να είναι μια πολλά υποσχόμενη φυσικό αντιμικροβιακό παράγοντα για τον έλεγχο των παθογόνων βακτηρίων στην παραγωγή ζωικού κεφαλαίου, αν αντιμικροβιακή δυναμικό της περαιτέρω διερευνηθεί και αξιοποιηθεί.
> 
> 
> Αντικατάσταση ενροφλοξασίνη με Moringa φύλλα oleifera γεύμα (MOLM) μείωσε το κόστος της παραγωγής κοτόπουλων κρεατοπαραγωγής.
> Μετάφραση Google για Επιχειρήσεις:Εργαλειοθήκη μεταφραστή


να θυμισω οτι ενροφλοξασινη ειναι το baytril !



ως προς την επιδραση της σε κοκκιδιωση σε κοτες , απο κοκκιδια του γενους eimeria 


http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/23440591





> The birds were given various doses (1.0, 2.0, 3.0, 4.0 and 5.0 g/kg body weight) of acetone extract of leaves of M. toltrazuril (positive control) and untreated (negative control). The extract was evaluated for anticoccidial activity by means of inhibition of oocyst output in faeces, faecal score, weight gain and mortality.
> 
> 
> Body weight gains of infected chickens treated with the extract significantly improved (p < 0.05), and faecal scores were milder. Packed cell volume, haemoglobin concentration and red blood count of the treated birds were significantly (p < 0.05) higher than those of the infected untreated group. Moringa oleifera leaves could find application in the treatment of avian coccidiosis in veterinary practice.


ανταγωνιστικη και του baycox λοιπον (toltrazyril ) 


ενα βιντεακι με την συλλογη και  επεξεργασια 





και αυτο να ειναι το σκευασμα της που σε πρωτη φαση βρισκω στην Ελλαδα σε σκονη  σε τιμη γυρω στα 7 ευρω 

*MORINGA POWDER (MORINGA ΣΕ ΣΚΟΝΗ) EVERTRUST 125gr

*


ως προς τη λουτεινη του;  

http://www.ordermoringa.com/#!moringa/cjg9

http://www.moringatreeoflife.com/nutritional-info.html




> *LUTEIN:*  Moringa has extraordinary amounts of lutein.  100 g of leaves contain more than 70 mg, while the recommended daily amount for the best protective antioxidant activity is 5 – 20 mg for an adult.  Lutein promotes healthy eyes by reducing the risk of macular degeneration



70 mg ειναι  70000 mcgr

http://www.thecalculatorsite.com/con.../mcg-to-mg.php

το kale ξερουμε οτι εχει 39500  στα 100 γρ 

http://nutritiondata.self.com/foods-...000000-1w.html



αυτα .....

----------


## legendguards

Δεν επεσε στην αντιληψη σου . Εγω στο εστειλα 25/12/2015   ::

----------


## stefos

Αν βοηθάει και  καταστέλλει τα  κοκκιδια, μόνο και μόνο γι αυτό χρήσιμο θα είναι!!!!!

----------


## jk21

Αντωνη  μπορει να το ειχες κανει , δεν το θυμαμαι .Χθες το βρηκα ψαχνοντας  για βοτανα με αντικοκκιδιακη και αντιβακτηριακη δραση και μετα ειδα και τη διατροφικη .Τοτε μου το ειχες στειλει για την φαρμακευτικη του αξια ή την θρεπτικη; μου φαινεται δυσκολο να μην το ειχα ψαξει περισσοτερο αν ειχαμε στοιχεια για φαρμακευτικη

----------


## johnrider

απο εξωτερικο που το βρηκα τα 240 γραμμαρια εχουν 



*Supplement Facts* 

*Serving Size:*  2 Tsp (4 g)

*Serving Per Container:* 60


*Amount Per Serving*
*%Daily Value**

Calories
15


Calories from Fat
0


Total Fat
0 g
0%

Saturated Fat
0 g
0%

Trans Fat
0 g


Sodium
0 mg
0%

Potassium
73 mg
2%

Total Carbohydrates
2 g
0%

Dietary Fiber
2 g
8%

Protein
1 g
2%

Vitamin A

15%

Vitamin C

0%

Calcium

6%

Iron

8%

*Percent Daily Values are based on a 2,000 calorie  diet. Your daily values may be higher or lower depending on your  calorie needs:

----------


## nikolaslo

Ουφφφφφφφφφφφ παλι θα παρουμε σβαρνα τα μαγαζια της περιφερειας...Σε καθε περιπτωση ευχαριστουμε πολυ αλλα πως θα το δωσουμε στα πουλακια σκετο?

----------


## george p

καλησπερα σε ολους ωραια το πειραμε μια καλη δοσολογια να μας πει καποιος μπορω να το αναμειξω στην αυγοτροφη οπως ειναι σκονη και τι ποσοτητα

----------


## jk21

Γιωργο ειναι καποιο νεο προιον  ,  τουλαχιστον στην Ελλαδα ως προς την χρηση του σε πτηνα . Στο εξωτερικο εχω δει καποιες σελιδες κυριως για παπαγαλους που το συζητανε , δεν εχω δει ακομα ομως πως το χρησιμοποιουν .Δεν προλαβα ,γιατι μολις χτες το βραδυ καποια στιγμη το ανακαλυψα (εστω ξανα γιατι μου ειχε αναφερθει παλιοτερα απο τον Αντωνη , αλλα δεν ειχα ψαξει οσο επρεπε , περας της διατροφικης του αξιας σε καποια βασικα θρεπτικα συστατικα .... εχουν υπαρξει και περιοδοι που σκεφτομαι οτι δεν εχει και νοημα να ψαχνω τα πολλα οταν ο Ελληνας εκτροφεας δεν ειναι καν ετοιμος να αλλαξει τα λιγα αλλα στραβα ... ) 

Ομως δυο ειναι οι παραγοντες που θα καθορισουν την ποσοτητα χρησης του 

Τοξικοτητα δεν εχω συναντησει σαν κινδυνο μεχρι στιγμης σε οτι εχω διαβασει και προφανως για αυτο εχει αδεια να εμπορευεται .Γευση; δεν το γνωριζω αλλα εχω καταλαβει οτι ειναι οκ .Δηλαδη ποιος θα εδινε την λιγη ποσοτητα σπιρουλινας που συνηθως βαζουμε στις αυγοτροφες , αν τα πουλια τις τρωγανε και με πολυ περισσοτερη; Η ποσοτητα αρχικα σιγουρα πρεπει να ειναι λιγη δοκιμαστικα πχ 1 κουταλι του γλυκου στο κιλο τροφης , δεν προκειται να εχει κανενα προβλημα . Ομως σιγουρα εχει περιθωρια αυξησης .Ποσο ; αν ειναι αποδεκτο γευστικα , παιζει ρολο το ποσο πρωτεινη εχει το σκευασμα επι ξηρου που θα αγορασουμε και ποσο θελουμε να συνεισφερει το συμπληρωμα μας αυτο στην αυξηση πρωτεινης της αυγοτροφης 

θα γινω συγκεκριμενος οταν βρω την πρωτεινη % του σκευασματος που κυκλοφορα στην Ελλαδα

----------


## george p

ευχαριστω πολυ

----------


## jk21

και ενισχυση του ανοσοποιητικου αντιστοιχη εμβολιου σε κοτες ως προς την απ τον ιο της ψευδοπανωλης (newcastle disease ) ενος ειδους παραμυξοιου 

http://www.academicjournals.org/jour...f/D9038C126009




> M. oleifera extract increased ND HI titre and the total and differentialleukocyte counts in the treated and unvaccinated group I birds much more than those of treated andvaccinated group II birds, hence it could be recommended as a prophylactic treatment against ND innon vaccinated birds.


και εναντιον του e coli 

http://www.doiserbia.nb.rs/img/doi/1...091504505A.pdf




> ConclusionThe study validates the use of Moringa roots (aqueous extracts) as analternative to synthetic antibiotics in combating relevant poultry diseases,particularly those of the E. coli origin. Furthermore, extracts administered at 15 g/Ldosage are recommendable, since this dose level shows better serological indicescompared to other dose levels examined.


και αλλη ερευνα επιβεβαιωσης της αντικοκκιδιακης δρασης 

http://article.sciencepublishinggrou...160402.12.html




> *Conclusion
> *The present study confirms that _M. Oleifera_ possessed a marked anticoccidial activity and could be useful as alternative product for the control of avian coccidiosis in poultry production. It is possible of its use as prophylactic and curative agent for coccidia in addition to its growth promoting effect, safety as well as its antibacterial effect

----------


## jk21

Ειδα ψαχνοντας τα προιοντα στην ιστοσελιδα τους , οτι εχει χυμα moringa γνωστο μαγαζι με βοτανα και μπαχαρικα που ψωνιζω . Αυριο θα μαθω τιμη γιατι απογευμα ηταν κλειστα . Το θεμα βεβαια ειναι να βρουμε και τη συσκευασμενη σε καποιο μαγαζι , μηπως γραφει διατροφικα στοχεια (πρωτεινες , υδατ/κες , λιπαρα ) των αποξηραμενων φυλλων σε σκονη

----------


## legendguards

θελω ενα crash test σου ειπα moringa oleifora με σπυρουλινα ,

----------


## jk21

πηγα και το βρηκα τωρα που ξεκινω αυριο σχολειο και δεν θα εχω free πρωινο ... αυτοι κλεινουν νωρις το μεσημερι , αλλα θα προλαβω μια μερα να παω 

Το θεμα ειναι οτι εχω αποθεμα αυγοτροφης αυτη τη στιγμη στην καταψυξη . Θα φτιαξω και αλλη αν ειναι αλλα δεν βγαζω τη σπιρουλινα  , απλα θα βαλω και αυτο .Αλλα ποσο βρε περισσοτερο αποδεκτη να γινει;  Η τελευταια παρτιδα αυγοτροφης που εβαλα και goji berry μεσα και μουστο ειδες .. πανικος  .Εκτος αν φτιαξω δυο απλες με λιγα υλικα για να μην επηρεαζουν τα αλλα  ,  σε μικρη ποσοτητα  ,  πολεντα , γαλα , αυγα , μελι και βαλω στη μια σπιρουλινα και στην αλλη moringa  να δουμε

----------


## jk21

http://www.birds2u.info/moringa_oleifera_for_birds.htm


Εδω μπορουμε να δουμε ενδιαφερουσες πληροφοριες για την moringa 


η σελιδα μου δοθηκε στο fb απο τον συγγραφεα του αρθρου  
https://www.facebook.com/profile.php...57680&fref=ufi


Νομιζω ομως οτι ηταν και μια απο αυτες που ο Αντωνης καποτε ειχε δει και με ειχε ενημερωσει για το συγκεκριμενο φυτο , χωρις να το ψαξω τοτε οσο επρεπε

----------


## Esposito

Αγόρασα αυτό το σκεύασμα το οποίο περιέχει 200g σκόνη Moring στα €12
Θα βάλω και την ανάλυση της θρεπτικής του αξίας 

Nutritional information per 100 grams : 205 kcal, 24.1 g protein, 4.3 g fat, including saturated 1.4 g, carbohydrates 20.4 g including 7.3 g of sugars, fiber 29, 5 g, calcium 2,003 mg, 1,324 mg potassium, 204 mg phosphorus, salt 0.34 g, 38.2 mg of iron, magnesium, 468 mg, 16.3 mg vitamin A, vitamin B1 2.6 mg, 20.5 mg vitamin B2, vitamin C 17.3 mg vitamin E 113 mg.

----------


## Esposito

Εγώ βάζω 1g Moringa sta 100g αυγοτροφής

Sent from my SM-A500FU using Tapatalk

----------


## jk21

με αυτα τα διατροφικα στοιχεια , μπορεις ανετα να βαλεις και παραπανω , ακομα και 5 γρ αρκει να ειναι αποδεκτη

----------


## Esposito

Νε έχεις απόλυτο δίκιο!  Απλά τώρα το θυμήθηκα γιατί βάζω 1g ..Επειδή το συνδυάζω μέσα στην αυγοτροφή με γύρη, σπειρουλίνα, χλωρέλλα, pasion fruit σε σκόνη,  φυτρο σταριού σε σκόνη, Κριθαρόχορτο σε σκόνη και τιν σκόνη του kale
Και επειδή όπως βλέπεις ανεβαίνει η πρωτεΐνη και τα αμινοξέα πρέπει να προσέξω τις δοσολογίες!

----------


## jk21

ε ενταξει χαχαχα εσυ εχει του αβρααμ και του ισαακ τα αγαθα χαχαχα 

μπορεις να βαζεις και λιγοτερα σε περισσοτερη ποσοτητα εναλλαξ , οταν βαριουνται γευση ...

----------


## Esposito

Χεχεχε να είμαι ειλικρινής έχω και ενα δεύτερο cocktail αυγοτροφής που χρησιμοποιώ μόνο 2 φορές την εβδομάδα  αλλα αυτό θα τοαφήσουμε για άλλη συζήτηση!
Τωρα είμαι στο ψάξιμο για λάδι από τους σπόρους του Moringa!

Οι σπόροι του, για παράδειγμα, περιέχουν έως 40 τοις εκατό εδώδιμο έλαιο μη-ξήρανσης, γνωστό ως "λάδι Ben" που είναι πλούσιο σε αντιοξειδωτικά και παρόμοιο διατροφικά όπως το ελαιόλαδο.
Το γλυκό άοσμο λάδι έχει επίσης απεριόριστη διάρκεια ζωής, καθώς δεν ταγκίζει όπως πολλά άλλα έλαια

----------


## jk21

<< Μην ψαχνεις πια αλλου , αφου το ξερεις ηδη  .... εδω ειναι το ταξιδι !  >> 
Φατμε

*ελαιολαδο* και ξερο ψωμι !!!! η σκονη moringa σου αρκει

----------


## jk21

Απο ερευνα στην αγορα που εχω κανει , θα βρειτε χυμα σε μαγαζια με βοτανα γυρω στο 60 με 65 το κιλο ,αλλα και συσκευασμενη στα 8μισυ ευρω τα 125 γρ (γυρω στο 6μισυ το κιλο δηλαδη ) της εταιριας liberr

http://www.liberr.gr/supertrofes_moringa.html

----------


## legendguards

Τα πρωτα φυτα moringa oleifira στην Κυπρο ,φυτρωσαν μετα απο μεγαλη προσπαθεια



Sent from my PSP3504DUO using Tapatalk

----------


## jk21

αντε μπραβο !!!! να ελεγχεις τη ριζα . αν φτασει προς τα κατω εστω ισα ισα τον πατο ,να βαλεις μεγαλυτερη γλαστρα , γιατι αν νοιωθει οτι εφτασε στον πατο , μειωνει την αναπτυξη και αναπτυσσεται πλαγια μετα

----------


## legendguards

Το μεγαλο ειδη το μεταφερα, οταν μεγαλωσε περισσοτερο θα παει στο χωμα

Sent from my PSP3504DUO using Tapatalk

----------


## Chef21

Καλησπέρα, χρόνια πολλά και καλή χρονιά εύχομαι σε όλους!!! Εάν θέλετε ας μου πει κάποιος την αναλογία της αποξηραμένης μορινγκα μέσα στην αυγοτροφη και εάν είχε τα απαιτούμενα αποτελέσματα!! Ευχαριστώ εκ των προτέρων!!!

----------


## jk21

Αν και εχουν αναφερθει καποιες δοσολογιες στο παρον θεμα , θα σου παραθεσω την ποσοτητα που εβαλα στη συνταγη αυγοτροφης που χρησιμοποιω 


*Αυγοτροφή για όλα τα πουλιά μας  ποστ 65*


> 3 κουταλια του γλυκου γεματα Moringa



εκει δεν μπορεις να δεις ακριβως  βεβαια το συνολικο βαρος αυγοτροφης  αλλα μπορω να σου πω οτι ανετα μπορεις να βαλεις μισο κουταλι του γλυκου σε 100 γρ αυγοροφης ή και παραπανω στην πορεια , αν δεις θεμα αποδοχης .Δεν υπαρχει θεμα περιορισμου ποσοτητας αλλο εκτος της αποδοχης 


Τα αποτελεσματα χρησης της δεν μπορουν να προσδιοριστουν εγκυρα , παρα μονο απ καποιον που τη δινει για επαρκες χρονικο διαστημα σε αρκετα πουλια και δεν εχει αλλαξει κανενα αλλο συστατικο στη διατροφη των πουλιων του εκτος απ αυτο 


Αν παντως η εικονα ενος πουλιου εστω και με παροχη αλλων ουσιων που μπορει να βοηθουν σημαινει κατι , θα σου βαλω ενα απο τα μικρα τα φετεινα , μεχρι τη στιγμη που εφυγε απο μενα για αλλο μελος μας  ( το Φιλιππα τον Carduelgrec ) στις  30/10/2017*Στιγμιότυπα από την εκτροφή μας: καρδερίνες και άλλα ιθαγενή*

----------


## Nenkeren

Εγω περιπου ενα κουτ γλυκου ανα εκατο εβαλα στη τελευταια παρτιδα και δεν παρατηρησα διαφορα στη αποδοχη,πριν εβαζα  μισο,αυτο που εχω καταλαβει ειναι οτι η σπιρουλινα θελει περισσοτερη προσοχη εν συγκριση γιατι ειναι πιο πικρη.

----------


## Chef21

Ευχαριστώ πολύ!!!

----------

